# nice day for a drive



## levis04 (Nov 7, 2009)

As the weather warms up here in S.A i thought i would go for a drive and i was pretty happy at the end of the day.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 7, 2009)

how far south do thorny devils go? nice pics, looks like a good spot, do you see many snakes? also have you got any habitat pictures.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a great spot, dont see to many snakes though maybe a brown or two, i seen more stuff just didnt get time to take pics. All these were found around the Eyre peninsular outside Whyalla.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome finds and pictures Ryan weather is certainly getting hot !


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 7, 2009)

Awsome stuff, The Thorny Devil is a fat little thing, also do you know what all those species are? If not i can tell you.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## bigi (Nov 7, 2009)

you lucky bugger


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Awsome stuff, The Thorny Devil is a fat little thing, also do you know what all those species are? If not i can tell you.
> Thanks Tim.



Trust me bud, he knows a whole lot more than you.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 7, 2009)

hey all for those who dont know, first was a thorny devil, then two sand goannas, and the rest were crested dragons see over 30 cresteds in the day ,even caught two males having a tiff in the middle of the road. The habitat is salt bush with pockets of spinifex mallee scrub inbetween, no pics of habitat sorry!


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 7, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Trust me bud, he knows a whole lot more than you.


Yea he probably does, but how would you know if he knows more than me.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## anntay (Nov 7, 2009)

great pics those sand goannas are sweet. i seen a coastal on thursday night one the way home first time ever. he/she was about 4foot well i am thinking it was a coastal no light till the lightning lite the sky lol.
well done with the pics


----------



## JasonL (Nov 7, 2009)

Love the cristatus, we don't get enough herping pics from down that way... you SAer's need to pull your weight! Great stuff Ryan.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome stuff!! That thorney devil is a cool looking thing, i would love to see one of those in the wild one day.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 8, 2009)

cheers guys i will get some more pics up next time i am out!


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd sell my soul for a breeding pair of thorny devils *sigh*... I can only dream 

Those are ace pics Ryan! If only I saw stuff like that when I'm out and about... East gippsland's not exactly the herp viewing capital of Aus though, even though it's getting warm out here too!!


----------



## Rocket (Nov 9, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> Yea he probably does, but how would you know if he knows more than me.
> Thanks Tim.



Trust me, I know. Alot of people would know...


----------



## naledge (Nov 9, 2009)

The sand goannas are beautiful, it would be awesome to see so many herps in the wild like that.



JasonL said:


> Love the cristatus, we don't get enough herping pics from down that way... you SAer's need to pull your weight! Great stuff Ryan.



You've gotta be in the right spot in SA though, the only herps around here are blueys and garden skinks.
Would love to live a bit further North.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 9, 2009)

So levis04, when are you footing the petrol bill for me to come up and stay....?


----------

